# Q7 World Premiere Live on the Internet



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi is presenting the new Q7 on the first press day of the IAA Frankfurt Motor Show. But not only those journalists present will have the opportunity to experience the event live from 11.30 a.m. on 12 September – all Internet users can also be a part of this special occasion. Audi is broadcasting the press conference from Hall 3 live on the Internet, and everyone is invited to attend. 
After a quick registration process, users can access the livestream on the special Q7 Globe site at http://www.audi.com/q7. The live transmission can also be called up by logging on to audi.com or audi.de and following the instructions provided. A test site has already been set up so that users can check now whether their system is compatible. Anyone who does not have time at 11.30 a.m. on 12 September can watch a recording of the world premiere in Frankfurt later on. The transmission will be in German and English. 
The new Audi Q7 represents a new superlative in the SUV segment. It produces the performance of a sports car on the road and redefines the boundaries of a vehicle in this category off-road. The Audi Q7 is the new performance SUV from the creator of quattro.


----------

